# Fair gigging trip 4-5-13



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a great time with my son from Ga. last night gigging, worked hard for these fish. The first was 22" then they slowly declined, we had to hug the hill to see the bottom, no telling how many was laying off the hill :001_huh: ? I love my new Boutwell Bamboo handle !!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great night Jim, was concerned about water clarity after the blow.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Water clarity*



bamafan611 said:


> Great night Jim, was concerned about water clarity after the blow.


 Well bamafan611, where we found fish we could hardly see the bottom, but where the water was clear, no bait or fish. It sure makes ya wonder how many fish you just float over when you can only see about 12 to 24 inches deep ?


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice mess!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim they will be there when it clears. If this weather holds the weeks coming up should be pretty good.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of fish Jin !!!!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I llllllike it.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice trip.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*flounder video*

My son is a good shot when it comes to hitting a flounder, you can watch him take the big one on this video if I posted it right ?

http://youtu.be/sStByP9qomE


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Vid......Change that Kill box to this. Then slam the lid. 

Your gonna loose fish bouncing over the side.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*flounder box*

Now that's a fine flounder box ! You need to send your idea to Night Shift Charter so he can make one for his boat, I did see one of our flounder almost jump out of the boat but i fixed that problem with another guard. I haven't much room in the front of my boat for an icebox so I just slide the pan out and drop the fish in the icebox after gigging it. Your design is a fine box, if I had room I'd sure try it, thanks for posting.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Jim its looks like y'all had good trip. Glad to see that the fishing is starting to pick up. The fish look healthy for if to be so early in the year.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Boutwell Bamboo handles*

Hey Hunter, 
The Bamboo handles worked just GREAT ! I'm a bamboo handle flounder fool now ! I have tried them all, aluminum, fiberglass, wooden dowel, but this is my first Bamboo handle, love it, Thanks for the handles! :thumbup:


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Good Job Jim! Glad yall had a productive night. I Love the video, that was good stuff!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

:thumbup:Very nice,I also like the cooler mods.:thumbup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I gotta get one of those boxes. Awesome. Just some angle, diamond plate, and stainless screws. I like it


----------

